# Seiko 6105



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

This is my Seiko 6105 150m diver (as seen in "Apocalypse Now" worn by Martin Sheen). I bought this years ago from Ebay - in fact it was my second Ebay purchase, the first being a Seiko 7002 diver from the same seller. The back of the 6105 is engraved "B Davenport, 1977"; the serial number dates it to December 1976 so maybe it was a Christmas present for Mr Davenport? I haven't worn it in a long time as the timekeeping suddenly went all to pot. I set it this morning to my Marathon Navigator and it's lost about 2 minutes since then, so I don't suppose it's too bad but it's not very good either







Maybe I'll see about getting it serviced









I know the second hand is correct (though one of the luminous blobs should be red), but does anyone know if the hour and minute hand are the correct ones?

Many thanks.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Here's another piccie


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Looks right to me....The lume colours a bit iffy though..Here is a pic from the S/CForum where they know a thing or two...







Great watch by the way


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

Hi Paul

Jason is right that looks all original, very nice purchase of a Seiko classic ?whether someone has tried to add some lume to the hands. Sometimes lume can fade to different shades.

So what are you going to do with it - getting a professional full spa job will probably cost a fortune, but certainly worth a movement service to get it running well, so that you can wear it without worrying whether its keeping accurate time.

All the best

Derek

My 6105 is my favourite -


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Don't think I want to have the watch restored to as new - I've no objection to watches looking like they've been used. Also I'm not too bothered about the state of the lume but it would be nice to have it keeping accurate time again. So I'll have to see about getting it serviced - all I need to do now is find someone who can service it







. It's a favourite of mine - I need to start wearing it again


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

this might interest you Paulus









http://www.network54.com/Forum/message?for...geid=1094083872


----------

